# used greatest stack depth

## chi86

Hi,

I run an application for quit a long time and it tends to crash! I looked at the "dmesg" output and the application crashed after displaying the following:

```
[Jul25 16:07] kworker/dying (689) used greatest stack depth: 11792 bytes left
```

I already set the stack-size of my session to unlimited but I think this is an kernel issue? Is there a way to fix this?

thx

----------

## Section_8

Info is here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1024636-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html  and here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82191

This looks like a benign debug message.

----------

